# Fullscreen + zusätzliche Frames



## Gen.d.Pz.Tr.Seb (28. Jan 2008)

Mein Spiel läuft im moment nicht im fullscreen mode und verwendet zusätzliche frames/dialoge um informationen anzuzeigen.

Jetzt spiele ich mit dem gedanken auf fullscreen mode umzusteigen (weil das alle spiele machen und mir ein paar fps mehr nicht schaden würden). Steige ich jedoch auf fullscreen um so werden meine zusätzlichen frames überzeichnet.

Wie kann ich also zusätzliche informationen in fenstern anzeigen auch wenn ich im fullscreen mode bin? Ich hab an so eine art z-buffer gedacht der das aktuellste 'fenster' (ich müsste die fenster auf ein bufferedimage schreiben und dann ins graphics object des mainframes kopieren) zuletzt zeichnet. Ich nehm mal an die methode würde gehen nur würde ich ewig brauchen um das umzusetzen (hab viele frames/dialoge). Gibt es also eine bessere methode (oder einen Weg damit ich meine frames erhalten kann)?

edit: JTables könnte ich dann auch nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Bildschirm mit einem Fullscreen-Frame "aufgebraucht", und nichts anderes funktioniert mehr.

Wenn du dich für den z-Buffer entscheidest, dann guck mal JDesktopPane/JInternalFrame oder JLayeredPane an.


----------



## Gen.d.Pz.Tr.Seb (29. Jan 2008)

Die von dir genannten Komponenten helfen mir leider nicht weiter, da ich sowas wie einen JInternalDialog brauchen würde. Also das 'oberste' (zu letzt aufgemachte) Fenster soll immer den focus haben.

Ich glaub da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als meine gesamte grafik selbst zu zeichnen und den z-Buffer zu implementieren.


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2008)

Ich bin auch vor ein zwei Tagen auf den fullscreenmodus umgeschwenkt, was einen imensen Frameratenanstieg zur Folge hatte. Außerdem wird durch das einfach zu nutzende Dubblebuffering (getDrawGraphics() und show()) gleich auf die Herzzahl des Monitors beschränkt (sehr nützlich bei Displays). Du brauchst dich nicht mehr darum zu kümmern, wenn die Bilder mal zu schnell gezeichnet werden.

Der Aufwand sollte sich wirklich lohnen, weil der Performanceunterschied wirklich ziemlich beachtlich ist. Eine andere Möglichkeit als den Z-Buffer sehe ich erstmal auch nicht. Wollte dich nur zur Umsetzung ermutigen, weil es sich lohnen wird


----------

